# VG nic or PG nic or 50/50



## Jones (30/9/16)

hi guys,
just quick check : what base do you prefer when ordering nicotine ?
i have been using 50/50 but i find after a few weeks even though kept in the fridge it develops a slightly undesirable smell. Its no noticeable in the juice because i use very little.

would like to know your thoughts.


----------



## RichJB (30/9/16)

PG. It's just a lot easier to work with. Unless you have an aversion to PG, I can think of no reason for using VG nic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (30/9/16)

i started off with vg nic. but then dropped my ratio to 60vg and 40pg. seems to ok no issues. just had a issue in the beginning as i didnt shake the nic well enough before mixing


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/9/16)

Vg nic


----------



## Jones (30/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vg nic



and you don't find any odours after a while ?..........or does it not get time to lay around


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/9/16)

Jones said:


> and you don't find any odours after a while ?..........or does it not get time to lay around


Nope, no odours at all and yea it don't stand very long. Even before I never got any smells from VG nic


----------



## ET (30/9/16)

VG nic for max VG mixes, PG nic for everything else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/9/16)

Pg nic gives more throwt hit than vg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Jones said:


> hi guys,
> just quick check : what base do you prefer when ordering nicotine ?
> i have been using 50/50 but i find after a few weeks even though kept in the fridge it develops a slightly undesirable smell. Its no noticeable in the juice because i use very little.
> 
> would like to know your thoughts.


Develops a smell is not right. Contact Prime Nic about it. Name the vendor. I have been following a test on nicotine degradation, in 8 weeks un refrigerated and open it lost 1 out of 100mg potency. Nic stored sealed and in a fridge should be in perfect condition for many months. 

That aside, PG is more easy to work with and that is IT. Throat hit etc is a function of how well the nic was treated and the recipe, not the base it came in. If you are not aiming for MAX VG with high levels of flavoring, PG nic is by far the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (30/9/16)

I like my liquid base to be 30%pg/ 70%vg... so it I use 100%pg nicotine and 6mg nic in the recipe I can only use a max of 13.33% flavouring (all my flavouring being pg based). So that is why I prefer 100% vg nicotine. Also never had a bad smelling nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (30/9/16)

If you mix at high nic levels use VG Nic


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I like my liquid base to be 30%pg/ 70%vg... so it I use 100%pg nicotine and 6mg nic in the recipe I can only use a max of 13.33% flavouring (all my flavouring being pg based). So that is why I prefer 100% vg nicotine. Also never had a bad smelling nicotine.


You need stronger nic if this is how it works out at 6mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/16)

Jones said:


> hi guys,
> just quick check : what base do you prefer when ordering nicotine ?
> i have been using 50/50 but i find after a few weeks even though kept in the fridge it develops a slightly undesirable smell. Its no noticeable in the juice because i use very little.
> 
> would like to know your thoughts.


I use 100mg/ml with a vg base because that's what I have always used (I agree pg would be easier,but why mess w/ success?) Kept in the refrigerator I've had no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/10/16)

FogFace said:


> Develops a smell is not right. Contact Prime Nic about it. Name the vendor. I have been following a test on nicotine degradation, in 8 weeks un refrigerated and open it lost 1 out of 100mg potency. Nic stored sealed and in a fridge should be in perfect condition for many months.
> 
> That aside, PG is more easy to work with and that is IT. Throat hit etc is a function of how well the nic was treated and the recipe, not the base it came in. If you are not aiming for MAX VG with high levels of flavoring, PG nic is by far the way to go.


Just to clarify. Do you store your nic in a fredge, say at 0-5 degrees Celsius? I store mine in my closet. I normally buy say 2 100 ml bottles at a time and it last me about 4-5 months. So I recon U must keep it at a better place with summer arriving soon. I normally like to stock up on my nic.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Just to clarify. Do you store your nic in a fredge, say at 0-5 degrees Celsius? I store mine in my closet. I normally buy say 2 100 ml bottles at a time and it last me about 4-5 months. So I recon U must keep it at a better place with summer arriving soon. I normally like to stock up on my nic.


I keep it cold, dark and sealed at all times most certainly. I keep a small bottle of VG nic in a cupboard though, the stuff takes FOREVER to become workable when cold. So gloopy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (1/10/16)

Hi @FogFace What I’m saying is if you want to have a base mixture of 30%Pg/70%Vg(or even a lower % of Pg) and you want to have more than 14% flavour(flavour that is diluted in Pg) then you need to use Nicotine diluted in Vg. This way your recipe dose not dictate the Nicotine content.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (1/10/16)

PG is a better solvent for nicotine. It does not have more throat hit if you mix correctly using proper SGs or volumes for your VG : PG ratio. It oxides _far_ slower than VG nic and that is the real benefit of using pg based nicotine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @FogFace What I’m saying is if you want to have a base mixture of 30%Pg/70%Vg(or even a lower % of Pg) and you want to have more than 14% flavour(flavour that is diluted in Pg) then you need to use Nicotine diluted in Vg. This way your recipe dose not dictate the Nicotine content.



I use nic in PG @ 6 mg. A large number of my recipes can't get to 70% VG because of the nic. At 3mg nic it is easier but the only other option to get 70% VG or higher is nic in VG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/10/16)

SAVaper said:


> I use nic in PG @ 6 mg. A large number of my recipes can't get to 70% VG because of the nic. At 3mg nic it is easier but the only other option to get 70% VG or higher is nic in VG


Bugger, that is why I keep my ratio to 50/50 I like my 12 mg nic.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @FogFace What I’m saying is if you want to have a base mixture of 30%Pg/70%Vg(or even a lower % of Pg) and you want to have more than 14% flavour(flavour that is diluted in Pg) then you need to use Nicotine diluted in Vg. This way your recipe dose not dictate the Nicotine content.


If it is 36mg per ml yes. But at 100mg/ml you have a lot more head room.


----------



## RichJB (1/10/16)

Obviously if you can't reach your desired PG:VG ratio using PG nic, then you have no option but to use VG. At my preferences of 3mg nic and 60:40, it's never been an issue for me. But even if I used more nic or an insane amount of flavouring, I'd just allow it to tilt the ratio to, say, 58:42. It may make it unvapeable for many. But for me, I can't tell the difference. I vape anywhere between 50:50 and 80:20 with no problems.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

Mike said:


> PG is a better solvent for nicotine. It does not have more throat hit if you mix correctly using proper SGs or volumes for your VG : PG ratio. It oxides _far_ slower than VG nic and that is the real benefit of using pg based nicotine.


Is this why MOST VG nic I found was pink in color? I am happy to have found great quality of it now. Decreased shelf life is going to suck because i got a lot of it.


----------



## Warlock (1/10/16)

Morning @FogFace Were can I buy 100mg/ml in South Africa?


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Bugger, that is why I keep my ratio to 50/50 I like my 12 mg nic.



If that mix works for you thats perfect. I always try to get the VG as high as possible but on some recipes I even go as low as 50/50. In some recipes the PG hit can be a little heavy so I want to get nic in VG for those

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Morning @FogFace Were can I buy 100mg/ml in South Africa?


I wrangled some off a Cape Town juice maker myself. I am not certain of it is openly available I will ask and inbox you. There is no vendor that sells it as far as I know. I just dug around on the DIY scene till I lucked out with a good person to help me out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mase21 (2/10/16)

can you deleted this please its a mistake.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (3/10/16)

Hey guys,I was going to start a new thread but I thought while we on the topic,could someone please help me,im using PG prime Nic stored in a fridge and at 3mg in a 70vg/30pg mix it burns my throat, I get the same effect as premium 3mg juice but the only thing extra is the burning sensation,after I mix I just shake and store in a cupboard,any advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,I was going to start a new thread but I thought while we on the topic,could someone please help me,im using PG prime Nic stored in a fridge and at 3mg in a 70vg/30pg mix it burns my throat, I get the same effect as premium 3mg juice but the only thing extra is the burning sensation,after I mix I just shake and store in a cupboard,any advice would be highly appreciated



Strange. It should not be at those specs. How long have you been vaping? 


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones (3/10/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,I was going to start a new thread but I thought while we on the topic,could someone please help me,im using PG prime Nic stored in a fridge and at 3mg in a 70vg/30pg mix it burns my throat, I get the same effect as premium 3mg juice but the only thing extra is the burning sensation,after I mix I just shake and store in a cupboard,any advice would be highly appreciated



did you shake the nic thoroughly before using........ this evenly distributes the nic in the base this is mostly if you are using thick vg base. ( hence my thought was to get pg nic fro my next batch ), but bear in mind shaking cause bubbles which causes oxidation which i think is why mine stash developed a smell.
did you use heat in your steeping process ......... heat degrades the nic and gives you the peppery burn at the back of the throat.

this is from my experience and may differ to other DIYers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Just to clarify. Do you store your nic in a fredge, say at 0-5 degrees Celsius? I store mine in my closet. I normally buy say 2 100 ml bottles at a time and it last me about 4-5 months. So I recon U must keep it at a better place with summer arriving soon. I normally like to stock up on my nic.


Keep mine in the vegetable bin in my fridge.So far,no problem.Just let it heat up to room temperature before use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

